
Twitter lets developers put ads in tweets - vincent_s
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/05/17/twitter-ads-in-tweets-beta/
======
ino
Just yesterday I've uninstalled the twitter app because of ads.

I think it's totally wrong what they're doing. Brands already use twitter to
promote their products. It's already full of ads and promotion.

Why not monetize on the brands by providing them special tools and insights?
Or are they already doing that and it's not enough money?

To me it seems that those between-tweets ads make twitter shittier for
everyone, brands included.

